# Milwaukee M12



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

It's been about 6 months since I started buying these tools , and with each new tool I get , they are definitely becoming my " go to " tools , over my old heavy dewalt stuff . So far , I've got the radio , 3/8" hammer drill , impact , Right angle drill , LED flashlight , multi tool , hackzall and jig saw . So far though , the hackzall is my favorite . I fit all that in one bag and I don't get a hernia picking it up , lol ! Powerful , lightweight and compact , which is what I was looking for . I still have the heavier duty 18 volt stuff , but 9 times out of 10 , these work perfectly . I still like dewalt , but I think they're losing the cordless tool battle , with the variety that Milwaukee puts out .


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I sold all my Makita LXT stuff (even though I loved it) because the tools were too big and Milwaukee M12 was like half the size.

I haven't regretted it at all, and the M12 Fuel is more than enough power for me! Love the stuff.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I sold all my Makita LXT stuff (even though I loved it) because the tools were too big and Milwaukee M12 was like half the size. I haven't regretted it at all, and the M12 Fuel is more than enough power for me! Love the stuff.


. Yeah , once I get the fuel drill with 1/2" chuck , I'm turning the dewalt bag into the one that stays in the house , lol !


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I like my m18 impact, just wish it had a 1/2" anvil and 1/4" hex combo like the bosch.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

chewy said:


> I like my m18 impact, just wish it had a 1/2" anvil and 1/4" hex combo like the bosch.


 ok , not sure what a 1/2" anvil is , but not quite sure I want that on my currently lightweight cordless tools , lol ? Please explain !


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't have any Milwaukee tools at all. I had bad experiences with them years ago and have never even _considered_ buying one of their tools again. 
I'm still a Makita LXT kind of guy.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> ok , not sure what a 1/2" anvil is , but not quite sure I want that on my currently lightweight cordless tools , lol ? Please explain !


To take 1/2" sockets.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> I don't have any Milwaukee tools at all. I had bad experiences with them years ago and have never even _considered_ buying one of their tools again.
> I'm still a Makita LXT kind of guy.


Me too, kept lovin LXT for 18V spec tools like vacuum, planer,and metal cutting skilsaw.

But I also have gobs of M12 for compact jobs. Tried or own almost every one. The m12 PVC shear is super shweetness, but I didn't care for their inspection cam, copper cutter (can't cut emt) or stud finder. Never tried the caulking gun or grease gun.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Rollie73 said:


> I don't have any Milwaukee tools at all. I had bad experiences with them years ago and have never even _considered_ buying one of their tools again.
> I'm still a Makita LXT kind of guy.


ive had milw. corded tools for a long time. some, not new for me, are over 30 years old and still work fine! i dont have any milw. cordless. i use dewalt and rigid, although ithink the quality of both has gone down


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

papaotis said:


> ive had milw. corded tools for a long time. some, not new for me, are over 30 years old and still work fine! i dont have any milw. cordless. i use dewalt and rigid, although ithink the quality of both has gone down


Rigid is low end pro to serious diy rebadged Milwaukee.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

chewy said:


> Rigid is low end pro to serious diy rebadged Milwaukee.


This might be true for the cordless gear but............

All of our pipe threading gear......power threader,manual threaders, nipple chucks, chain vise, stands....etc are all Ridgid tools and are anything but low end equipment. There is no better threading gear on the market.

You really want to be careful with those hand-held power drive threaders, especially on big GRC.....those things will throw you across the room:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> Rigid is low end pro to serious diy rebadged Milwaukee.


Not true. Maybe their cordless stuff. But for their threading equipment they're top notch


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> I don't have any Milwaukee tools at all. I had bad experiences with them years ago and have never even _considered_ buying one of their tools again.
> I'm still a Makita LXT kind of guy.


I feel the same way... Makita tried, true and tested. A lot of my fellow bros have gone newer Milwaukee and rave about them but to many bad unreliable times with the older stuff for my taste. 
The corded hole hawg is the best though :thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Not true. Maybe their cordless stuff. But for their threading equipment they're top notch


The Rigid branded power tools are in fact made by the same company (TTI) that owns Milwaukee and Ryobi. It's simply a label slap of the Rigid name.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MTW said:


> The Rigid branded power tools are in fact made by the same company (TTI) that owns Milwaukee and Ryobi. It's simply a label slap of the Rigid name.


 I've never actually used any ridgid power tools except for their threaders.


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

Im Milwaukee all the way. When I first started I bought the Makita lxt set and all of those crapped out on me in about 8 months. Ive been running the same milwaukees for a long time I got a ton of the Milwaukee m12's and m18's and I abuse that stuff. And does anyone know if this is true but I heard that dewalt got bought by black and decker? Heard that switched a lot of metal components to plastic!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

chewy said:


> I like my m18 impact, just wish it had a 1/2" anvil and 1/4" hex combo like the bosch.


What does M18 have to do with this.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> The Rigid branded power tools are in fact made by the same company (TTI) that owns Milwaukee and Ryobi. It's simply a label slap of the Rigid name.


I have both the Milwaukee and the ryobi. 
There is not one similar thing I can find. It is definitely not a label slap. They may have the same owner but they are not the same machine.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> I have both the Milwaukee and the ryobi.
> There is not one similar thing I can find. It is definitely not a label slap. They may have the same owner but they are not the same machine.


I never claimed they were. You drunk, bro?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> The Rigid branded power tools are in fact made by the same company (TTI) that owns Milwaukee and Ryobi. It's simply a label slap of the Rigid name.


........


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> ........


It's like Hyundai making a rebadged Mercedes Benz.. it's still a Hyundai.

If you were drunk, you'd get it. :drink:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> ........


The Ridgid company that makes professional plumbing tools does not make the line of cordless tools. Rigid puts their name on a line of cordless products produced by TTI.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> The Ridgid company that makes professional plumbing tools does not make the line of cordless tools. Rigid puts their name on a line of cordless products produced by TTI.


You in your infinite wisdom said they are only "slapping labels" I am at work right now and I have both the Milwaukee and the ryobi here somewhere. They are nothing alike. I can take a pic if you need but I think you can look it up on google pics.
There are many differences in these two products. Can you tell me more about the "slapping labels" thing again?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> It's like Hyundai making a rebadged Mercedes Benz.. it's still a Hyundai.
> 
> If you were drunk, you'd get it. :drink:


I guess I missed were Mercedes was changing the hood ornament on a Hyundai and calling it something else.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> You in your infinite wisdom said they are only "slapping labels" I am at work right now and have both the Milwaukee and the ryobi here somewhere. They are nothing alike. I can take a pic if you need but I think you can look it up on google pics.
> There are many differences in these two products. Can you tell me more about the "slapping labels" thing again?


Wow, just wow.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> The Rigid branded power tools are in fact made by the same company (TTI) that owns Milwaukee and Ryobi. *It's simply a label slap of the Rigid name.*


I just want to throw this out there.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

My goal here was simply to state my like for the M 12 line . I am aware that one parent company owns milwaukee , ryobi and rigid . A rigid drill next to a milwaukee drill are very similar in design and price . Ryobi has never been meant to be much more than a weekend warrior set of tools , but I'm sure will last if they aren't beat on . I've used some new makita's a d have nothing against them , I just think milwaukee has the most variety than any of the other companies . I used the hackzall for the first time the other day and looked down at my 18 volt dewalt sawzall as if to say , " you had your day . Lol " !


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> I just want to throw this out there.


Give up now while you're behind.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> Give up now while you're behind.


That is funny because I was just going to tell you that it might be time for you to take a nap. 
You got caught in a bullshht lie and now you don't know when to quit.
Yes they are owned by the same group. Are they are not alike in any way? No.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> That is funny because I was just going to tell you that it might be time for you to take a nap.
> You got caught in a bullshht lie and now you don't know when to quit.
> Yes they are owned by the same group. Are they are not alike in any way? No.


I never said they were alike. Not one time. You're reading that into what I said about the same corporate ownership.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

This is rocket surgery, so there's no way you can understand it.. just take our word on it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Your probably right. When someone says they are just slapping a different label on it doesn't mean they are saying they are the same at all.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Your probably right. When someone says they are just slapping a different label on it doesn't mean they are saying they are the same at all.


They could be the same, they could be completely different, the equations and algorithms are very complex to even start to go into with you.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> They could be the same, they could be completely different, the equations and algorithms are very complex to even start to go into with you.


What does this have to do with the subject at hand?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> What does this have to do with the subject at hand?


Do the equations, it's absolute proof you are bored and are trolling trying to start an argument... I've run the equation through my computer 3 times and it comes out exactly the same in the end.

Thread locked and 2 users with temporary bans.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> The Rigid branded power tools are in fact made by the same company (TTI) that owns Milwaukee and Ryobi. *It's simply a label slap of the Rigid name.*


Does this ring a bell?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I deleted a few post-- please keep the personal drama off the forum- no need to call others a troll.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

So much for a nice thread about tools , lol ? What was I thinking ? Who cares , who makes what anyway ?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> I never said they were alike. Not one time. You're reading that into what I said about the same corporate ownership.


Slapping a label on is not the same as the same corporate ownership.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> So much for a nice thread about tools , lol ? What was I thinking ? Who cares , who makes what anyway ?


Not me, it all comes from the same China. :laughing:

But I do love the M12 Fuel stuff.. it's cheap, it's powerful, REALLY powerful and it's durable, oh and CHEAP! :thumbup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> So much for a nice thread about tools , lol ? What was I thinking ? Who cares , who makes what anyway ?


Drum I am right with you on this. I bought the M12 screwdriver kit because of this forum and now I think I have every single tool. I gave my Dewalt stuff to one of my guys. 
That screwdriver is easily the best tool I have bought in years. I do not want to knock dewalt as the dewalt 18 volt imapct is as good as it gets but I do small stuff and the M12 fits the bill.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Drum I am right with you on this. I bought the M12 screwdriver kit because of this forum and now I think I have every single tool. I gave my Dewalt stuff to one of my guys. That screwdriver is easily the best tool I have bought in years. I do not want to knock dewalt as the dewalt 18 volt imapct is as good as it gets but I do small stuff and the M12 fits the bill.


. It's just comical as hell to me , that a simple discussion about cordless tools can start to get nasty , lol ? It's not politics , religion , who's a better electrician , it's just " tools " . Like frunk said , all made overseas , so what's the difference anyway ? It makes no difference what parent company owns these tool names . I'm new to the M12's so felt the need to voice my like for them . Ok , bicker on ladies , lol !


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Blayney86 said:


> Im Milwaukee all the way. When I first started I bought the Makita lxt set and all of those crapped out on me in about 8 months. Ive been running the same milwaukees for a long time I got a ton of the Milwaukee m12's and m18's and I abuse that stuff. And does anyone know if this is true but I heard that dewalt got bought by black and decker? Heard that switched a lot of metal components to plastic!


Dewalt has always been black and decker. Black and decker got a bad rep for being cheap back in the day and that's how dewalt came about.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

bml215 said:


> Dewalt has always been black and decker. Black and decker got a bad rep for being cheap back in the day and that's how dewalt came about.


. Dewalt was basically black and decker industrial back in the day . Original dewalt tools were a name black and decker bought . The old 9.6 and 12 volt dewalt and black and decker industrial drills were identical except for color . Back then milwaukee cordless stuff was junk . A lot has changed since then !


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Not true. Maybe their cordless stuff. But for their threading equipment they're top notch


I thought we were talking about cordless stuff.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Drum I am right with you on this. I bought the M12 screwdriver kit because of this forum and now I think I have every single tool. I gave my Dewalt stuff to one of my guys.
> That screwdriver is easily the best tool I have bought in years. I do not want to knock dewalt as the dewalt 18 volt imapct is as good as it gets but I do small stuff and the M12 fits the bill.


MX, if you want to delete a post or even ban a poster that is fine but please do not go changing mine or anybody else posts internal content. 
You may need to go to the Mod school. 
There was no real name calling in that post. For You come in like a drummer in a marching band and start changing crap is just not right.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> MX, if you want to delete a post or even ban a poster that is fine but please do not go changing mine or anybody else posts internal content. You may need to go to the Mod school. There was no real name calling in that post. For You come in like a drummer in a marching band and start changing crap is just not right.


Agreed. I'd rather have my post deleted than altered.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Agreed. I'd rather have my post deleted than altered.


Especially when Peter is involved.

Wow that just sounded kina gay.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> So much for a nice thread about tools , lol ? What was I thinking ?


C'mon drum ole' buddy.............you know better.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

For those of you that use the M12 Band saw, do you all notice any issues with the blade not tracking correctly. 
I've tried using the tracking adjustment but the blade still seems to not run straight. I don't necessarily see it causing any problems, more aggravating than anything.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

sburton224 said:


> For those of you that use the M12 Band saw, do you all notice any issues with the blade not tracking correctly. I've tried using the tracking adjustment but the blade still seems to not run straight. I don't necessarily see it causing any problems, more aggravating than anything.


I have had zero issues with mine, the key is how you first install it. I left mine in the guides and loosely set the tensioner. I slowly started it and waited for it to line up then locked everything down. Has been terrific!


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

sburton224 said:


> For those of you that use the M12 Band saw, do you all notice any issues with the blade not tracking correctly.
> I've tried using the tracking adjustment but the blade still seems to not run straight. I don't necessarily see it causing any problems, more aggravating than anything.


I had the same problem. No amount of fussing with the adjustments would cure.

Returned it and went with the makita metal cutting circular saw instead; faster and cleaner.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Slapping a label on is not the same as the same corporate ownership.


Dude who cares?! Give it a rest jeez


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> I have both the Milwaukee and the ryobi.
> There is not one similar thing I can find. It is definitely not a label slap. They may have the same owner but they are not the same machine.


Exactly! they aren't even the same color. :whistling2:


----------



## Chase13 (Jan 14, 2014)

sburton224 said:


> For those of you that use the M12 Band saw, do you all notice any issues with the blade not tracking correctly. I've tried using the tracking adjustment but the blade still seems to not run straight. I don't necessarily see it causing any problems, more aggravating than anything.


 It's probably a blade that wasn't fused together straight. Had that issue with my bench band saw. I brought the blade back and got a new one. I'd bring it to a repair shop because it will be under warranty


----------

